

The audacious rescue plan that might have saved space shuttle Columbia - EdwardDiego
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/02/the-audacious-rescue-plan-that-might-have-saved-space-shuttle-columbia/

======
gus_massa
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7305224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7305224)
(252 points, 228 days ago, 152 comments)

~~~
EdwardDiego
Hmm, cheers.

